# chiboust



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Creme Chiboust is a psstry cream with gelatin and an Italian Meringue folded into to it. I cant remember exactly how to use it. 
Im talking about a birthday cake. I dont have access to my books. I need to make a cake using it. Can anyone answer me tonight? Thanks for helping Wiz:chef:


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

wizcat3
Im a little late but I thought I would post the recipe I use . Chibousts can be used as a mousse/ filling or placed on top of a baked tart and carmelized."when frozen"

2 Cups Milk
2 T sugar

6 oz yolks
2 T sugar
3 T cornstarch

8 oz whites
13 oz sugar
4 oz water

6 gelatin sheets, soaked & drained
Boil Milk and sugar, Mix yolks ,sugar and starch and temper milk and return to boil and strain..add gelatin. Cool to room temp.Cook sugar and water to 240 degrees, beat whites to stiff peaks and add sugar syrup and beat thick, fold into pastry cream .
choc-4 oz choc
coffee- 2 T coffee extract
This is the basic recipe I use at work...have several others if you need

Pat..


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks alot Pat, funny thing when I went to the restaurant, what the chef called a chiboust, was a buttercream. But Im glad to have the information. Who knows, the cook could be wrong, having not understanding the chef. It was my first day there and I didnt want to use a wrong receipe. The cake came out great according to the chef. Id forgotten that u could torch it. Hum, even having experiance you lose what u dont use, I sure do need my books from school. Im looking forward to my stay there. Thanks Wiz


----------

